# ISO French Fry Cutter



## Chef Munky (Aug 12, 2013)

Can any of you recommend a good one?

I didn't like my old one so it was tossed. Could have been the flimsy blades that broke the first time it was used made that decision.Looking on Amazon the possibilities are endless. The last one was the Ronco. Never again.

I need one with great grippers. Requires you not to have super upper arm strength or body leverage to use. Wrassling potatoes just isn't my cup of tea.

Thankies

Munky.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 12, 2013)

I would be interested in that too.  I have a curly fry cutter that works pretty easy but sometimes we like fat fries.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2013)

When my parents owned a restaurant, they had a French fry cutter. Did you check restaurant supply places? I covet a tomato slicer...but at $116, I can't really justify one...


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 12, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I would be interested in that too.  I have a curly fry cutter that works pretty easy but sometimes we like fat fries.



I have one to. Only bought it for maybe $20.00 @ Rite-Aid of all places. Gag gift. Didn't think it would last this long.
Wouldn't want to pay Amazons New price for it though. Amazon.com: Presto Tater Twister Curly Cutter: Home & Kitchen

That one works great, have had it for a few years.Never could find a good coating recipe for them though. The recipes they provided the fries always stuck to the frying basket. That cutter in particular to me makes the best garlic fries.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 12, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> When my parents owned a restaurant, they had a French fry cutter. Did you check restaurant supply places? I covet a tomato slicer...but at $116, I can't really justify one...



We don't have any more stores like that around here. Out of business.

Our favorite burger place just closed down yesterday. The owner refused to continue leasing the space to them. Even though they offered to pay more to lease it. Were boycotting the new place. It's the principal of the matter.

Now it's back on my own again.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is like the one we had at the restaurant:

Amazon.com: New Commercial 3/8" French Fry Cutter Restaurant Heavy Duty Potato Slicer Fries Professional Quality!: Kitchen & Dining


----------

